# Aktuelle Zykluszeit - CoDeSys 3.5



## flyingsee (4 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

kann man irgendwie die aktuelle Zykluszeit der CPU auslesen?

Am liebstens würd ich die Zeit irgendwo im Programm abrufen und die bis dahin abgelaufene Zeit von Start des Zyklus bis akutell bestimmen.

Also:
Start -> Programm -> Zeit bis jetzt bestimmen

Ich muss die Zeiten über die letzten ca. 200 Zyklen bestimmen. Bzw. wieviel welcher Schritt im Programm wieviel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.

Alternative wäre einen Ausgang togglen und mit dem Oszi messen. 
Kann man direkt auf die Ausgänge zugreifen, ähnlich wie bei Siemens?

Läuft derzeit auf einem Raspberry.


----------



## flyingsee (4 Dezember 2017)

Hab es glaub ich schon rausgefunden, mach es nun mit SysTimeGetUs.


----------



## HausSPSler (4 Dezember 2017)

Hi,
ja denke das hier wird dir weiterhelfen:
Zeitmessung im us bereich #Hilfe bei SysTimeGetUs()

Grüße


----------

